# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Tip: KDE 3.2.0 unter Fedora installieren

## frankpr

Hier mal eine kleine Anleitung, wie das geht, ohne daß es zu Riesenproblemen führt.
Am Besten läßt sich der erste Teil (die Deinstallation von KDE 3.1) mit einem grafischen Paketmanager (ich bevorzuge da apt in Verbindung mit synaptic) durchführen, da fällt das Suchen nach Paketen leichter. Wie die beiden Pakete installiert und genutzt werden, dafür gibt es im Forum genügend Anleitungen.
Die Fedora KDE Pakete sind auf allen KDE Mirrors zu finden, ich habe den der Uni Esslingen genommen, der ist sehr schnell. Alle Pakete herunterladen, Sprachpakete nur die benötigten, die Devel Pakete brauchen nur diejenigen, die KDE Anwendungen kompilieren wollen.

1. Die Deinstallation
- als root auf eine andere GUI (Gnome o.a.) wechseln, so daß KDE wirklich beendet wird
- mit dem normalen Fedora Paketmanager alles entfernen, was zu KDE gehört
- dabei bleiben aber einige Grundpakete installiert, die Probleme bereiten könnten. Deshalb
- mit synaptic nach allen Paketen, deren Namen mit kde, qt und arts beginnen, suchen und diese deinstallieren. ACHTUNG: ein eventuell vorhandenes Gnome (bzw. wichtige Teile davon) wird auf Grund der vorhandenen Abhängigkeiten mit deinstalliert!

2. Die Installation
- in Runlevel 3 wechseln (init 3)
- per *rpm -Uhv* _paketname_ die ersten Pakete in der folgenden Reihenfolge installieren:
     - arts
     - qt
     - kdelibs
     - kdebase
- jetzt können alle anderen Pakete nach Wahl installiert werden. Wichtig: vor der Installation von kdeaddons muß auf Grund der Abhängigkeiten kdemultimedia installiert werden

3. Der Start
- wurde KDE 3.1 unter Gnome deinstalliert, muß jetzt noch in /root/.Xclients-default der Eintrag *gnome-session* durch *startkde* ersetzt werden
- jetzt kann der X-Server neu gestartet werden (startx oder init 5)
- sollte es zu Startproblemen kommen, evtl. mal das Verzeichnis $home/.kde löschen (also auch unter /root), dann sind zwar alte Einstellungen weg, aber die bereiten teilweise sowieso Probleme und sollten neu angelegt werden (passiert automatisch beim ersten KDE Start). Notfalls vorher das Verzeichnis sichern.

Jetzt sollte KDE 3.2.0 problemlos laufen, ich hatte heute bei einem größeren Einsatz bei einigen Bekannten, die allesamt zwar nicht allzuviel Linux- Erfahrung haben, aber unbedingt KDE 3.2 haben wollten, keinerlei Probleme, die Installation führe ich mittlerweile im Schlaf aus :Wink: 

Viel Spaß und MfG

----------


## nIght

gelungene Anleitung  :Smilie: 

chu

Oguzhan

----------


## fs111

Zwei Anmerkungen:

Niemals als root einee grafische Umgebung starten!
Man braucht das original KDE nicht zu entfernen, ein einfaches rpm -Fvh *rpm tut es auch ohne Probleme.

fs111

----------


## frankpr

Beim letzten großen Release Sprung von 3.0 auf 3.1 hatte ich immer Probleme, wenn ich das alte KDE nicht komplett deinstalliert hatte. Deshalb gehe ich lieber auf Nummer Sicher.

Noch ein kleiner Tip für diejenigen, die KDE Anwendungen selbst kompilieren wollen: der Pfad zu QT hat sich natürlich geändert, hier die aktuellen Exporte für RedHat/Fedora:


```
export KDEDIR=/usr
export QTDIR=/usr/lib/qt-3.2
export KDEHOME=$HOME/.kde
export PATH=$QTDIR/bin:$KDEDIR/bin:$PATH
export MANPATH=$QTDIR/doc/man:$MANPATH
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$KDEDIR/lib:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH
```

ein typisches Beispiel ist krusader. Mit dem ursprünglichen Paket für Fedora von sourceforge.net hatte ich Darstellungsfehler und Abstürze, deshalb habe ich den krusader neu kompiliert.

MfG

----------


## Flyerman

Hm und sowas wie yum install kde3 gibts nicht?

----------


## Cuionemôr

Hallo,




> Alle Pakete herunterladen, Sprachpakete nur die benötigten, die Devel Pakete brauchen nur diejenigen, die KDE Anwendungen kompilieren wollen.


bedeutet das jetzt, auf dem ftp, jedes file einzeln anklicken und runterladen?

----------


## fs111

@ flyerman

Doch siehe http://kde-redhat.sf.net

@Cuionemôr

siehe oben, oder  mit einem guten FTP-Client auf der Konsole oder grafisch, alles auf einmal herutnerladen.

fs111

----------


## Cuionemôr

@fs11: danke für den tipp.

habe es jetzt direkt nach dem link mit apt-get probiert.  Irgendwie gabs da ein Problem,  habe darauf mit apt alle kde pakete entfernt.
Wenn ich jetzt apt-get install kde eingebe kommt am ende so eine fehlermeldung:

Preparing...                ########################################### [100%]
        file /usr/share/themes/Default from install of redhat-artwork-0.90-1.fdr.0.1 conflicts with file from package gtk2-2.2.4-5.1
        file /usr/share/themes/Default from install of redhat-artwork-0.90-1.fdr.0.1 conflicts with file from package gtk+-1.2.10-28.1
E: Error while running transaction


Wie habe ich das mit dem Konfilkt zu verstehen? kann mir da jemand helfen?

Ich wär dankbar.

GRuß,
Cuio

----------


## fs111

Das bedeutet, dass ein zu installierendes Paket eine Datei mitbringt, die schon auf dem System vorhanden ist, und zu einem anderen Paket gehört. Ein weg das zu umgehen, wäre es die neuen Pakete von Hand mit --force zu installieren, was ich nicht unbedingt jedem empfehlen möchte.

fs111

----------


## Cuionemôr

Hmm, das liest man hier auch öfter, das -force eins chlechter Weg sei.
Nun die Frage: Gibts nen anderen günstigen weg?

EDIT:
Achja: Was könnte mir mit --force denn passieren?

----------

